# ZOTAC 970 GTX AMP Extreme  VS ZOTAC 970 GTX AMP Extreme  CORE



## anarchy0x (Apr 11, 2015)

This has been bugging me for a while. A reliable source said Core is just a tad slower, but following are the specs which makes me think otherwise..  Which of them is better/faster? 

Amp Extreme has this:
Core Clock: 1203 MHz
Boost Clock: 1355 MHz




Core has the following:
Core Clock: 1228 MHz
Boost Clock: 1380 MHz



So, isn't Core superior in every way than Amp Extreme?


Also, I spoke with mdcomputers, they said that core has extra pins available of Molex brand & they can be converted from 6 pin to 8 pin.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2015)

> Clock speed differences are not worth of the extra prices as you can very easily adjust the clock speeds using the bundled software. Its as easy as adjusting a slider.

> Molex is not a brand, its just a type of connector. The molex to 6/8 pin convertor is nothing exclusive to that GPU. You get those cables with almost all GPUs.

> Get whichever is cheaper.


----------



## anarchy0x (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Harshil.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 17, 2015)

Agree with Harshil here. The differences are not huge enough to warrant paying a premium for the Extreme Core.


----------



## shadem99 (May 8, 2015)

ZOTAC GTX 970 AMP! EXTREME & CORE Review - Conclusion

Buy Online Zoatc GTX970 AMP Extreme Core Edition ZT-90107-10P Graphic Card in India

Buy Online ZOTAC GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Edition ZT-90103-10P Graphic Card in India

price difference is 90rs in this shop, its a shop based on laming road..iam buying the same card and iam going for extreme edition because its cooler and gives me overclocking options for the future..but the core is slightly faster clock speeds wise out of the box..so small it doesnt even matter, go for extreme amp, even though its bit older, its cooler and gives you far more options and cooler led and looks


----------



## anirbandd (May 8, 2015)

Amp! versions have better VRMs and more Transistors, not to mention better cooling.


----------

